# Mr first second-hand haul!



## Keefaz (24 Jul 2006)

Hi, all!

I've been busy this weekend! As well as getting sunburnt, I managed to pick up my first lot of used tools. Is this the start of the 'slope'?! I'm not really sure how I did, really. Let me show you my booty:

#1. A Stanley brace that I thought looked in good nick. It has 02-742 no 7310 stamped on it.








#2. A 6" engineer's square, made by Moore & Wright of Sheffield that I just liked the look of and weighed a ton:







#3. Three chisels! The first a 1/4" Sorby mortise chisel with a handle as big as your leg! The second a 1/2" chisel made by Ward... (illegimate characters). And the third is an inch-wide made by Mildion (or something similar).







#4. A Record #5 that needs some TLC, I think:







#5. And, the showpiece, which cost about three times as much as the rest of this stuff put together, a Record #778 that may have been used maybe once in its life:







...and now I'm broke!


----------



## Philly (24 Jul 2006)

Nice one, K!
So, go on. How much did you spend?? :wink: 
Philly


----------



## MarcW (24 Jul 2006)

Yes, just the start, wait 'til all is finely fettled and works whistling well. That will be the most dangerous moment :mrgreen: 

Nice gloat! :-({|= 

Regards, Marc


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Jul 2006)

All that stuff looks pretty good, Keefaz 8) 

Paul


----------



## Keefaz (24 Jul 2006)

Philly":32omfd49 said:


> Nice one, K!
> So, go on. How much did you spend?? :wink:
> Philly



Well, the #778 was by far the most expensive: £55. It seem OK to me, considering its condition and the fact that it had all parts intact. Even the original box! The rest came to about £30. The chisels and square I picked up at a local market. It's normally crafts--handmade jewellery and the like--but I spotted a table full of rust and swooped! There were a few other interesting things there, actually, but I was starting to feel guilty about all the outlay by then. 

I'm sure you will all tell me I was mugged, but I'm still a novice at this game!


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Jul 2006)

I reckon you did OK, Keefaz. The Record 778 looks relatively new to me, judging by the bright blue colour. You paid about half the new price for that, so that seems OK. The rest for £30 was a bargain in my view :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Jul 2006)

By the way, get a nice piece of hard wood ( a scrap from a piece of broken furniture will do nicely), plane it nice and true with your new #5, and screw it to the fence of your #778 (it has two holes for the screws). It will work better that way, and even more so if you rub a candle on it :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (25 Jul 2006)

Hmm, someone's on a downward slide...

That Record #5 is a good find - don't go mad over cleaning it or anything, will ya? And a 1/4" OBMC? Lucky boy. My my, that Record blue did get bright, didn't it? 8) 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Jul 2006)

Be careful Keefaz. I bought the same record #778 from B&Q for £65. The rest sound pretty good bargains and the #778 is £10 off shop price and as good as a new one  

Nice haul :wink:


----------



## deirdre (25 Jul 2006)

Tony":2aglkn7c said:


> Be careful Keefaz. I bought the same record #778 from B&Q for £65. The rest sound pretty good bargains and the #778 is £10 off shop price and as good as a new one



I'm now suffering Record #778 envy. 

(I have a Stanley UK #78 )


----------



## Keefaz (25 Jul 2006)

deirdre":ut9noiz1 said:


> Tony":ut9noiz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful Keefaz. I bought the same record #778 from B&Q for £65. The rest sound pretty good bargains and the #778 is £10 off shop price and as good as a new one
> ...



Ah-hah. Like I say, the box it came in looked as old as the hills... Oh, well!


----------



## Nigel (25 Jul 2006)

Tony":14q49787 said:


> Be careful Keefaz. I bought the same record #778 from B&Q for £65. The rest sound pretty good bargains and the #778 is £10 off shop price and as good as a new one
> 
> Nice haul :wink:



I have been on the lookout at boot sales for one as I am reluctant to buy new, provided it has all its parts,
Would this be a case of older Record stuff being better quality as we keep reading or does this not apply to a #778

Nigel


----------



## bugbear (25 Jul 2006)

Nigel":25s3lih1 said:


> Would this be a case of older Record stuff being better quality as we keep reading or does this not apply to a #778
> 
> Nigel



It applies ... less, since a rebate plane is not so quality-critical as a smoother.

But it does apply.

Second hand #778's are quite rare - I see far more Woden and WS varients. and #78's the most of all.

http://www.geocities.com/plybench/record.html#778

BugBear


----------



## Evergreen (25 Jul 2006)

Keefaz

Good haul. The Stanley 73 brace should have universal jaws i.e. it can hold square taper shank bits and straight shank bits. It can, according to old tool catalogues that I've got, also hold #1 Morse-taper shank bits but I'm never sure how they differ from square taper! The "10" in its name just means 10 inch sweep.

Regards.


----------



## Evergreen (25 Jul 2006)

Oooops, forgot to mention. 

Moore and Wright is a well known old Sheffield name that used to be part of the Neill group which also owned Eclipse back in the '70s. M&W are well respected for their wide range of precision measuring tools. Strangely, they also used to make ratchet screwdrivers, of which I have several. Never could work out how they fitted into their product range of micrometers, calipers, precision squares, etc.!

Regards.


----------



## Keefaz (25 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the info, *Evergreen*.


----------



## bugbear (26 Jul 2006)

deirdre":1zgw1aoc said:


> I'm now suffering Record #778 envy.
> 
> (I have a Stanley UK #78 )



http://www.antiquetools.co.uk/1609.html

(he's got two - that's 100 dollars INCLUDING shipping)

BugBear


----------



## deirdre (26 Jul 2006)

bugbear":21wourok said:


> deirdre":21wourok said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now suffering Record #778 envy.
> ...



Yes, I know. I window shop on that site frequently. Perhaps once I get the next job. Alas, my last contract only had budget for two weeks.


----------



## mr (26 Jul 2006)

Are those prices serious? for example 8 mortice chisels for £112?, Ive been looking for a set of Mortice chisels but not at that sort of price.
Mike


----------



## Alf (26 Jul 2006)

mr":j0peprtf said:


> Are those prices serious? for example 8 mortice chisels for £112?, Ive been looking for a set of Mortice chisels but not at that sort of price.


£14 each? High, but not if the alternative is a new Ray Iles one - it's all geared for the American customer _including the shipping costs_ which is why you'll hear lots of praise for Mr M amongst the 'Murricans and lots of advice to go somewhere else cheaper from the Brits. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mr (26 Jul 2006)

Ah didn't realise it included shipping costs. Should have looked closer.Even so and, as you suggest shipping within the UK, that's still a high price I would have thought. Hey ho - If I hang on long enough Ill turn some up sooner or later 
Mike


----------



## whiteant (27 Jul 2006)

bugbear":29tbux1y said:


> (he's got two - that's 100 dollars INCLUDING shipping)




That one is mine! I bought it this morning!!


----------



## engineer one (27 Jul 2006)

M&W were in fact the english company that could compete with starrett
in measuring and precision instruments, but did occassionally add some items that you thought Well :-k i don't know.

the same with eclipse who tended to make cutting tools when i was young,
and i have a couple of their scribing blocks and dial indicator stands, very nicely made, but of course great deal of hand work i think.

my long stolen ex apprentice tool box included m&w micrometers, and squares etc, eclipse saws and other things, plus of course Britool spanners, and a number of long forgotten american brands like "blackhawk" who often made things our makers did not.

now sadly most of these brands are bastardised and lost to the future.
but good purchases.

paul :wink:


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (28 Jul 2006)

> I'm now suffering Record #778 envy.
> 
> (I have a Stanley UK #78 )



Deirdre

I suspect that you have slid down the slope faster than any I know. I know that you will not be able to resist the temptation to acquire a #778. And to grease the ramp a little, you might do as I did - add a thicker LN blade to it. So there .. it is now semi-LN - how can you say no?! :lol: 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Jul 2006)

Hi whiteant

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## deirdre (28 Jul 2006)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> I suspect that you have slid down the slope faster than any I know. I know that you will not be able to resist the temptation to acquire a #778. And to grease the ramp a little, you might do as I did - add a thicker LN blade to it. So there .. it is now semi-LN - how can you say no?! :lol:



Derek,

Not a bad suggestion. 

You know what's really sad?

Tonight I ordered an LN 140 for a job that the Stanley 78 could probably do (and that the second fence of the 778 would be no help at all). I'm creating a skewed dado (12 degrees off perpendicular) to help hold the shaving horse's rear legs in the right place.







Though I realize it makes things easier if I did it the suggested way, because I'm working with oddly-sized shorts, I'm not cutting the legs the same way. Instead, they'll be about 2x4" with grain in the direction of the leg and the bevel cut off of the inside top.

Link to ongoing set of shaving horse pics


----------



## deirdre (28 Jul 2006)

Oh, and welcome whiteant.


----------



## MikeW (28 Jul 2006)

deirdre":1e35dvr4 said:


> ...because I'm working with _oddly-sized shorts_


Uh, care to explain? :lol: 

Nothing a trip to a clothier couldn't fix... :roll: 

Don't mind me. Long day...Mike


----------



## MikeW (28 Jul 2006)

whiteant":25g9ljp3 said:


> bugbear":25g9ljp3 said:
> 
> 
> > (he's got two - that's 100 dollars INCLUDING shipping)
> ...


Welcome, Whiteant...and congrats.

All together now, Slip slidin' away...

Mike


----------



## Mirboo (28 Jul 2006)

deirdre":36wbio7q said:


> Tonight I ordered an LN 140 for a job that the Stanley 78 could probably do (and that the second fence of the 778 would be no help at all). I'm creating a skewed dado (12 degrees off perpendicular) to help hold the shaving horse's rear legs in the right place.



Hi Deirdre,

Are you planning to use the 140 to cut a dado, or am I reading this wrong? :? How wide is the dado? I would have thought there would be other tools more suited to cutting dados than a 140. Like a tenon saw and a router plane for example. Or a router of the tailed variety (I will now proceed to wash my mouth out with soapy water). 8-[


----------



## deirdre (28 Jul 2006)

MikeW":25ngv3wq said:


> deirdre":25ngv3wq said:
> 
> 
> > ...because I'm working with _oddly-sized shorts_
> ...



Sure, but alas the answer won't be as interesting as your question. :lol:

8/4 Teak (Burmese, not plantation) off the shorts rack: $7/bf
8/4 Teak not off the shorts rack: $14/bf
8/4 Hard maple: $9.75/bf

So, we make do with teak. How we must suffer for our art!


----------



## Alf (28 Jul 2006)

Welcome to The Slo-, er forum, Whiteant. 

Glad we got the oddly-sized shorts sorted out; d'you wear L-N plane socks to go with them, Deirdre? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (28 Jul 2006)

deirdre":2i1q1l04 said:


> You know what's really sad?
> 
> Tonight I ordered an LN 140 for a... a skewed dado ... shaving horse



I wonder what a Buckinghamshire bodger would make of that


----------



## whiteant (30 Jul 2006)

Thank you all for your warm welcome.
It's a grand place to pick up snippets of quality info.

Better go now, the wife is climbing the stairs to make sure I am not on a teenage chat whatever! 
She has a funny notion that Hand Tools Forum means something sinister......


----------



## bugbear (1 Aug 2006)

Evergreen":22k2krqi said:


> Oooops, forgot to mention.
> 
> Moore and Wright is a well known old Sheffield name that used to be part of the Neill group which also owned Eclipse back in the '70s. M&W are well respected for their wide range of precision measuring tools. Strangely, they also used to make ratchet screwdrivers, of which I have several. Never could work out how they fitted into their product range of micrometers, calipers, precision squares, etc.!
> 
> Regards.



They also made oil cans, plumbers mouth blown brazing torches, tin snips, cabinet scrapers and ticketers, box spanners, and spiral ratchet screwdrivers

But mainly precision stuff, as you say.

BugBear (with an old M&W catalogue)


----------

